# Feeding My Black Moor~



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

i haven't found another thread to ask this...hope it's ok. I have 3 juvenile goldfish ~1 black moor, 1 ryukin, 1 fancy. i did not realize when i bought my black moor that they have a hard time finding their food. Any suggestions on making sure the black moor gets food with the other 2 goldies? When I feed them bloodworms or brine shrimp the black moor gets hers. But when I feed them pellets the black moor is never quick enough with the other two.


----------



## Amber (Apr 7, 2012)

In my experiance they are slower and seem to like to bottom feed more than the others. I use frozen spirulina brine shrimp and use two pieces. I stick one on the glass near the surface and stick one near the bottom of the tank. My rukin and fantail eat at the top and the moor and the butterfly panda eat at the bottom. I sometimes chop up some cucumber for them, but otherwise I feed them nothing else and they all seem to get their share and are very healthy. Hope that helps.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

As Amber said experiment with other foods. Watch to make sure she gets some food, even if it's less than the others she should be okay, if she doesn't get any on a regular basis that is a problem.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes she gets food when i serve thawed out frozen food. I just thought the pellets was most important. So i was worried ...


----------



## Carassius (Mar 29, 2011)

I know some people who float a separate container (a colander, etc.) in their tank to feed their more disadvantaged goldies.


----------



## Amber (Apr 7, 2012)

IDK if your tank is planted or not. Mine currently isn't, but I have several plants just floating in the tank. The fish nibble at it all the time, pluss it does also serve a similler purpose as the previous colender method suggested by the above poster. Perhaps you could ad some plants for in between meal snacks for her. 

I do understand your concern as I was as well when I realized they can get out competed for food, and I already bought my fish. She was a juvenile when I got her in with mature fish and now she is almost as big as the other fish.

I started out with the pellets as well, but thought it to be inaficiant, so I played around and found what works for my fish. It's my thought, but I'm no expert, that with the spirulina brine shrimp, plant, and cucumber, that they have a good balanced diet of plants and protein.

Anyway, good luck!!!


----------



## thenightgoddess (May 3, 2012)

You could do what we do at the store to feed the goldfish we use a turkey baster to feed them goldfish flakes we put the flakes in water and suck them up with the turkey baster and squirt them into the tank. You could use the turkey baster to put food right in front of the black moore to make sure he gets food.


----------

